# Brute Force 750--Backfiring problem



## jcano21 (Feb 18, 2014)

i have a 2007 brute force 750. i have issues with my atv backfiring, its strange how when its in neutral is idles well and no issues, but when i put it in gear (low,high, or reverse) it starts backfiring. i recently installed a new carb and now it starts up quick. the backfiring has always happen ever since i got it but dont know what could be the solution. any comment will help.


----------



## gorr (Jul 15, 2013)

Check your exhaust piping and muffler for cracks and loose bolts.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

check exhaust for cracks or leaks. Check carb and intake boots for air leaks. Check air box for cover leaks. Then if all that check out good, open up the carb bowls and let us no what brand and size all the jets are.


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4 (Apr 22, 2014)

mine had a crack in the pipe on back cylinder pipe. it back fired when in gear but not neutral. got it fixed never did it again. then got a big gun full system not much after best purchase.


----------

